# Holly really 'hates' her Grampi



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Could she be any more comfortable?


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Awww, Grampi is wearing a shirt that matches Holly's coloring. They lok like they are best buds.


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Oh yes, Holly looks so miserable. :wink: 

I bet it was hard to him to put her down!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Well of course she hates him! LOOK at them! He has her flopped upside down, pinned under his arm AND he's grasping her ear! Look at that wild "I've-got-to-get-out-of-here" look in here eyes and her feet braced against his belly so she can flee as soon as he loosens his grip on her ear!
Pure torture. ...and I can tell she LOVES it! (only a few of our 10 will allow us to hold them upside down)

Why did Grampi have to have his leg filleted?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

The SPCA should be notified as soon as possible. Holly needs help NOW! 

Awww, Grampi........ :luv


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

_*Wow, what a sweet photo....!*_

 Fran


----------



## Silver deer (Dec 31, 2007)

Holly is adorable! :luv


----------



## Mutzi (Jun 2, 2008)

:lol: How can we help Holly getting out off that ****? :lol: 
Really a nice pic.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

cute


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

The funny thing is that she actually positioned herself like that, no help from him at all. She's such a goof....



Leazie said:


> Awww, Grampi is wearing a shirt that matches Holly's coloring.


Funny, I didn't even think about that...I bought him that shirt too :lol:



Heidi n Q said:


> Why did Grampi have to have his leg filleted?


Bypass surgery about 18 years ago.


----------



## Kaia Cat (Apr 11, 2007)

how precious is that!!
she looks comfy


----------



## LilRed (Jul 16, 2008)

Wow, she's a beauty! And a goof!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

doodlebug said:


> Heidi n Q said:
> 
> 
> > Why did Grampi have to have his leg filleted?
> ...


 8O I didn't realize they had to cut o much into the leg for heart surgery. This must have been for 'harvesting' veins? I hope his recovery wasn't too painful...but at 18 yrs ago, he looks like he's doing FAB!


----------



## OwnedByACat (Jan 11, 2008)

I absolutely love that photo! And I know I wouldn't be the only one to admitt..........I'd love to see more of that precious cat! She is beautiful!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Heidi n Q said:


> doodlebug said:
> 
> 
> > [quote="Heidi n Q":1wseq751]Why did Grampi have to have his leg filleted?
> ...


 8O I didn't realize they had to cut o much into the leg for heart surgery. This must have been for 'harvesting' veins? I hope his recovery wasn't too painful...but at 18 yrs ago, he looks like he's doing FAB![/quote:1wseq751]

I don't know that they harvest quite so much vein these days, but he did have a quintuple bypass, so they needed quite a bit. He does really well, walks 2+ miles 6 days a week, plays golf, watches his diet...He'll be 75 in Oct. 



OwnedByACat said:


> And I know I wouldn't be the only one to admitt..........I'd love to see more of that precious cat! She is beautiful!


Thanks....I'll try to do better with the picture taking :lol:.


----------



## talullah (May 25, 2008)

SO SWEET!!! Tell him to stop abusing kitties! LOL


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Oh yes, she looks quite put out! 

Bless her and her grampi!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Awww, don't they look great together! Holly decided she's Grampy's Girl.


----------



## chaoticborders (Nov 27, 2006)

Cute!!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

October said:


> Holly decided she's Grampy's Girl.


She definitely did, she was all over him this visit. Kobi is a Grampi's boy, he would be up on his lap and Holly would get up and push herself between Kobi & Grampi until Kobi would eventually leave. And since they've headed back to Florida, Holly has been hanging out on grampi's recliner and his stool at the breakfast bar. She really misses him...


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

POOR Holly!!! 8O Help her, she's being tortured within an inch of her very LIFE!!!

rcat


----------

